# Next Big Indoor Grow 20+ plants



## nowstopwhining (Mar 25, 2008)

Well here it is. They are all vegging and at various stages in life. 

What you see is 
Afghan Kush (world of seeds)
Hindu kush (sensi seeds)
White skunk [white widow X super skunk] (white label)
Hashberry (mandala seeds)
Belladonna Male X Unkown Sativa (my own cross)


























Oh and In the works I have Hashberry X White Rhino


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 26, 2008)

I topped a few of my plants today...lets see how they do.


----------



## aeroponics (Mar 26, 2008)

are those clones or all from seed? feminized? also why do you purchase from so many different seed banks? just curious


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 26, 2008)

aeroponics said:


> are those clones or all from seed? feminized? also why do you purchase from so many different seed banks? just curious


UPDATE: I repotted one of the larger vegging females that was still in a dixie cup. Gave them a nice big feeding yesterday and they are all looking great. Plenty of new growth. 


Those are all from seed but there is one clone off the to left that I didnt get a good shot of. They were not feminized but about 75-80%% of those plants are confirmed females. 

I am working on trying as many different strains/seedbanks as possible so that I can find the best possible strains for me and my growing methods.

I love the questions keep them coming!

I will post up some pictures in a bit.


----------



## hemlockstones (Mar 27, 2008)

looks like you have an awesome little buffet! yum

how did you narrow down your choices? just things on ur wish lst?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 27, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> looks like you have an awesome little buffet! yum
> 
> how did you narrow down your choices? just things on ur wish lst?


basiccly im just trying to test out as many straisn as possible. They should all be top notch though and pretty different in taste and high. I basically just wanted a nice little variety so I dont get bored or burnt out on one strain.


----------



## hemlockstones (Mar 27, 2008)

very cool, what im attempting to do as well.. right now AK, WW and HK.... and i want to get 3 new strains every 6 months or so to pick good moms to keep in veg and keep a SOG going. want to keep a good veriety... different highs... 

hopefully by the time im ready to order more seeds you will have some strain reports on these guys


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

Heres some new pictures. Yeah im feelin good about this one. 











































This ones for you natmoon!!!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 28, 2008)

I see Wal-Mart products! hehe...that's where I get most of my gardening stuff too 

Nice looking grow, NSW!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

looking nice. what is one of your favorite seedbanks to order from?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey dude they is looking good.
I hope that the airbasketed plant is going to get a better lit position soon hahaha
Are you using t5 tubes or are they basic cool blue tubes?
Also don't forget that the airbaskets medium dries up much more quickly than ordinary pots.
Best of luck with it anyway dude and thanks for letting me know


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey dude they is looking good.
> I hope that the airbasketed plant is going to get a better lit position soon hahaha
> Are you using t5 tubes or are they basic cool blue tubes?
> Also don't forget that the airbaskets medium dries up much more quickly than ordinary pots.
> Best of luck with it anyway dude and thanks for letting me know


Yeah im always rearranging the plants...hahaha

Those are actually t8's...I honestly thought they were t5's for a bit though hahahaha. still better than t12's though.



Muddy Paws said:


> I see Wal-Mart products! hehe...that's where I get most of my gardening stuff too
> 
> Nice looking grow, NSW!


Thanks man, I LOVE WALMART!



mastakoosh said:


> looking nice. what is one of your favorite seedbanks to order from?


Thanks, At the moment planetskunk.com would have to be my favorite. Seeds are shipped extremely fast and come in the original unopened package.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

right on man, also i am a fan of all the buds i have seen you grow.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> right on man, also i am a fan of all the buds i have seen you grow.


Damn...well thanks man. I hope I dont let you down with this grow. Im thinking and hoping it will be my best yet!


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Mar 28, 2008)

nice looking setup


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

SuBlimE420 said:


> nice looking setup


Thanks....I love sublime haha


----------



## natmoon (Mar 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah im always rearranging the plants...hahaha
> 
> Those are actually t8's...I honestly thought they were t5's for a bit though hahahaha. still better than t12's though.
> 
> ...


Yeah man no worries.
I use t8s and they seem to work well enough for me and they are so cheap in comparison to large t5s.
I will be watching all the way through.
Best of luck with it


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man no worries.
> I use t8s and they seem to work well enough for me and they are so cheap in comparison to large t5s.
> I will be watching all the way through.
> Best of luck with it


thanks man, you know im usually around checking your grow as well 

Your air basket girlie is definitely one of the nicest I have seen on the site.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 28, 2008)

whats goin on nowstopwhining!?!? the grow is looking very nice so far!! that one plant in your first pic is growing really tight and compact. 

i use T8's as well for veg and i think they work really well. i'm really interested in the belladonna strain, and any type of kush. have you every smoked any of them before? also check out my journal sometime i should be adding more pics tonight after the lights come on.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 28, 2008)

and what the hell....post 200 YAY!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> whats goin on nowstopwhining!?!? the grow is looking very nice so far!! that one plant in your first pic is growing really tight and compact.
> 
> i use T8's as well for veg and i think they work really well. i'm really interested in the belladonna strain, and any type of kush. have you every smoked any of them before? also check out my journal sometime i should be adding more pics tonight after the lights come on.


check out my strain reviews in my signature. I got a review for the belladonna (i fucking love it), and some white rhino (great for pain relief!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 29, 2008)

I moved a few of the plants into my flowering room. They are about 12 inches tall so we will see how they do.

The rest I am going to veg from anywhere to 1-3 more weeks because some of those seeds where started later than others.

Unless you guys think I should veg a little longer or maybe even shorter LET ME KNOW!

So definitely in about 3 weeks we will hopefully see my flower room full of beauties. 

Im excited...


----------



## arieswebb (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks great !
Im looking forward to watching this grow, good luck !
Grow on !
Peace


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

arieswebb said:


> Looks great !
> Im looking forward to watching this grow, good luck !
> Grow on !
> Peace


Thanks I will be sure to update frequently


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

The girls I put into flower are loving the 600w HPS growth is great!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2008)

i am too lazy to read back but are those veggin under t5's?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i am too lazy to read back but are those veggin under t5's?


No problem, they are 4 4ft T8's that I ripped from a display case and ghetto rigged together.


----------



## mrskitz (Mar 30, 2008)

looking good so far NSW,,,i swear i can see a seed in that bud tho on the first page,,,is that supposed to be there?,,,,,,,


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

mrskitz said:


> looking good so far NSW,,,i swear i can see a seed in that bud tho,,,is that supposed to be there?,,,,,,,


Yes you are correct I had pollinated that entire White Rhino with a Hashberry male. You can check out better pics of that budded plant in my other grow journal. The belladonna and white rhino link is in my signature.


----------



## mrskitz (Mar 30, 2008)

cool,i'll do that,,,,,,,,,,,,,peace


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok... so I tried to comment a few minutes ago but it said the server was too busy... so this is the first thread Im checkn. Good idea with the multiple strain grow...Im gonna do that next time myself. 
Oh and you dont need to look at my thread (you said you were gonna) my shits not updated. I need to take some more pics.
Anyway looks awesome.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ok... so I tried to comment a few minutes ago but it said the server was too busy... so this is the first thread Im checkn. Good idea with the multiple strain grow...Im gonna do that next time myself.
> Oh and you dont need to look at my thread (you said you were gonna) my shits not updated. I need to take some more pics.
> Anyway looks awesome.


Thanks...yeah ive been checking your grow and you definitely need to update! Im interested in the columbian.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

*Yo Mr. Whiner dude. Hey I finally found the thread you were talking about.*
*You have quite the selection growing my friend. Now that I have found it I will keep updated.*
*Lacy*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yo Mr. Whiner dude. Hey I finally found the thread you were talking about.*
> *You have quite the selection growing my friend. Now that I have found it I will keep updated.*
> *Lacy*


Thanks Lacy, you need to update so I can see more of those delicious buds. 

Have you check out my last and final harvest of the white rhino?
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/61230-whats-been-keepin-me-going.html
The seeds are hashberry X white Rhino....


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 3, 2008)

Plants look great. Can't wait to see them flower...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

Plants went in to flower two days ago...I WILL GET PICTURES TONIGHT!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 3, 2008)

Great, look forward to checkin' them out...have you seen my scrog lately? I think my clone will be ready soon and the main plant is close too.. 2-3 weeks. Ill have some updated pics on mine tonite as well..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Great, look forward to checkin' them out...have you seen my scrog lately? I think my clone will be ready soon and the main plant is close too.. 2-3 weeks. Ill have some updated pics on mine tonite as well..


Yeah ive been watchin your thread...they look good man. I wanted to try a scrog but im to afraid to commit to it. I cant wait for the bud pics!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 3, 2008)

Check it later tonight. My lights are off right now but Ill update when they wake up.I took a sample off the clone and it's still curing. But for bag seed this stuff is gonna be great.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry I couldnt get pictures on here today...long day at work. Your gonna have to wait till tommorow.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

greetings from the far east-south korea
i see you're growing hashberry from mandala
so am i, ive heard very good things about this genetic
ill be keeping an eye out on you're journal.
-jason


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

*UPDATE

*The girls are in the flower room! They have been in the flower room for about 3 days now. Im going to be transplanting those girls out of the dixie cups soon. Other than that everything is goin smooooth. 








































got seeds?


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 4, 2008)

looking good NSW....can't wait til they start to show some bud. i will be expecting a smoke report/strain review at the end...i really enjoyed the bella and white rhino reports.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> looking good NSW....can't wait til they start to show some bud. i will be expecting a smoke report/strain review at the end...i really enjoyed the bella and white rhino reports.


Thanks king, I cant wait either. Of course I will be getting you some strain reviews as soon as I can im glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey nsw all looking good so far.
Is there any noticable size or quality difference with using the airbasket yet or is it to hard to tell still?
I expect you will see the main difference in the bud size once your normal pots start to suffer from soil compression.
Best of luck with it anyway,i will keep checking in when i can


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey nsw all looking good so far.
> Is there any noticable size or quality difference with using the airbasket yet or is it to hard to tell still?
> I expect you will see the main difference in the bud size once your normal pots start to suffer from soil compression.
> Best of luck with it anyway,i will keep checking in when i can


Thanks nat but man unfortunately I have no room for the air basket in my flower room so its still sitting under the veg lights 

I gotta figure out what to do I got too many plants. Im thinking I may just let it veg into a monster then flower it in another month


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Man unfortunately I have no room for the air basket in my flower room so its still sitting under the veg lights
> 
> I gotta figure out what to do I got too many plants. Im thinking I may just let it veg into a monster then flower it in another month


Sounds like a good idea to me.
Or you could use it as a perfect mother plant.
Best of luck with whatever you do anyway,*i will be watching you,*lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.
> Or you could use it as a perfect mother plant.
> Best of luck with whatever you do anyway,*i will be watching you,*lol


It stays really happy and healthy even when the soil stays soaked. It pretty much removes the risk of over watering which I have a tendency to do sometimes.

But yeah Im thinking I might just let it get huge and LST it.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

good job
how are the hashberry coming


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Looks great!


Thanks jamie!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 6, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> good job
> how are the hashberry coming


The two hashberry I had going got stresses really easily and turned into mutants...Ill take some pictures. But I wasa stoned one night and transplanted 3 or 4 of them and forgot to label them ....I know one or two of the unlabeled is hashberry though and they are doing good.  Im hoping I will be able to tell what they are once I get some buds forming.


----------



## TreeMan93 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol
Thats why I dont work with plants high =P


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 6, 2008)

TreeMan93 said:


> lol
> Thats why I dont work with plants high =P


I know usually I try and keep myself out of there when im really baked...but sometimes I get bored hahaha


----------



## TreeMan93 (Apr 6, 2008)

Get a combination lock and put the combo hidden on a piece of paper.
You won't remember where you put the paper while you're high and will when you're sober so it's win/win.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 6, 2008)

TreeMan93 said:


> Get a combination lock and put the combo hidden on a piece of paper.
> You won't remember where you put the paper while you're high and will when you're sober so it's win/win.


hahahahahahaha good idea.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 6, 2008)

i have a roommate who sometimes keeps the bowl in his room, then locks the door when he leaves. but he gave me a spare key so if i wanted to use the bowl i could, well about 3 weeks i lost that key cause i was baked. 

two days ago, i was digging in the couch to find the remote control, low and behold what do i find...the spare key!! but yesterday i got stoned and lost the key again....fuckin stoners


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 6, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> i have a roommate who sometimes keeps the bowl in his room, then locks the door when he leaves. but he gave me a spare key so if i wanted to use the bowl i could, well about 3 weeks i lost that key cause i was baked.
> 
> two days ago, i was digging in the couch to find the remote control, low and behold what do i find...the spare key!! but yesterday i got stoned and lost the key again....fuckin stoners


hahahahaha


----------



## TreeMan93 (Apr 7, 2008)

I've NEVER lost my keys.
Im always confused when people bring up getting high and losing their keys.
It's NEVER happened to me lol.
Lighters is a different story


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

UPDATE

You guys think I will make my goal of a pound?

Thats 448 grams under a 600w light...definitely possible but I dunno

The 2 big ones in the back are both white skunk from white label...all of the white skunk plants seem to be the healthiest along with my own cross of belladonna. Maybe the other strains just dont like my growing methods 

Anyways Im really wishin I would have loaded the flower room like this along time ago....I could have had 3 times the bud ive had. hahaha oh well you live ya learn.

A few of the plants are droopy because they are pretty dry and I had watered them right after taking the photos so just ignore that. 
*
TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!
*


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 10, 2008)

what *I* think!?

they look amazing!


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 10, 2008)

lookin good...how many days flowering?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> lookin good...how many days flowering?


Like 12-14 days

Im feeling really good about this one....really good.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

I love organics and myco fungi.....


----------



## Brandon78125 (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn dude, looking real nice,i have a good feeling you will do ok too..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> Damn dude, looking real nice,i have a good feeling you will do ok too..


thanks man


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 10, 2008)

You can very well get a pound imo. Great work NSW! .























































[/quote]


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You can very well get a pound imo. Great work NSW! .


Thanks for the encouragement...Im figuring those plants in the back will give me a couple ounces each and the others will give me about an oz. 

I killed a male today....oh well more room for the pretty little ladies. I only have one plant left that isnt showing sex and im thinking its a girl.


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 10, 2008)

looking nice, where did you find the air basket


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> looking nice, where did you find the air basket


The air basket is awesome you can just keep the soil completely soaked and the plant loves it...absolutely no signs of over watering.

Ordered it online for a couple bucks....they are easy to find.

Plant Baskets Pond Plant Care, Pond Plant Fertilizer : PondBiz Pond Supplies


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> what *I* think!?
> 
> they look amazing!


Thanks hemlock


man Ive only got 8 pages of comments so far...I could make a thread about almost nothing in the toke n talk section and get this many pages in an hour hahahahah


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey dude all looking good so far.
I think you can see the benefits of the airbasket already on that plants structure and leaf.
It will show itself to be even more useful during flowering.
Best of luck with it


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking awesome bro. I'll subscribe to this, kind of reminds me of what I've got going on.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 11, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> Looking awesome bro. I'll subscribe to this, kind of reminds me of what I've got going on.


Thanks man this setup is Awesome. I really like my setup so far...nothing but joy and happiness has come from that room.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 11, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey dude all looking good so far.
> I think you can see the benefits of the airbasket already on that plants structure and leaf.
> It will show itself to be even more useful during flowering.
> Best of luck with it


Thanks and yeah I agree


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 14, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Damn natmoon, your air basket is kicking ass. The plant is growing just as fast as the ones in flower but with 1/4 the light. 

Everything is going great but a couple of the girls are having some problems...I seem to be fixing it though because they are looking better than they did a couple days ago. The two white skunks in the back are looking good with plenty of bud sites the others are finally starting to develop bud sites. 

YUUUUMMMM its like a fucking jungle in here


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 14, 2008)

looking good nsw. u may get that elbow if things work right.


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 14, 2008)

goood grow man


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 14, 2008)

Quite the forest you have going there NSW, that air basket bush is practically a forest in it's own.
I don't see how you could not come out with at least a pound as long as you can endure the wait (imo, realistic, YES).


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> looking good nsw. u may get that elbow if things work right.


Thanks man, hopefully no pest invasions or temp problems bite me in the ass. 



Theeassassin said:


> goood grow man


Thanks, keep checking back its bound to get better as it progresses 



BigGuyTok'n said:


> Quite the forest you have going there NSW, that air basket bush is practically a forest in it's own.
> I don't see how you could not come out with at least a pound as long as you can endure the wait (imo, realistic, YES).


Thanks man, I hope your grow is going good as well.
I can definitely endure the wait, Ive got school going now and im going to be cramming a lot of info so I probably wont be smoking to much to be honest.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 14, 2008)

who you callin' a niggie? they're all gonna die in 3 days.  call me a niggie.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 14, 2008)

Sup, bro!? Just checked out your thread . . I love the variety goin on here...

so, you've got what? 15 or so plants there??? shit, man. if you get your minimum OZ per plant, and say ONE plant throws U 2 oz's, you got that LB... So I think U got it in da 'bag' hehe


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> The air basket is awesome you can just keep the soil completely soaked and the plant loves it...absolutely no signs of over watering.
> 
> Ordered it online for a couple bucks....they are easy to find.
> 
> Plant Baskets Pond Plant Care, Pond Plant Fertilizer : PondBiz Pond Supplies


I have a few of these that were in my pond last year... hmmm, maybe I'll give this air basket thing a try after all...

You grow is be-u-T-ful!!!


WWW


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Yo mister double ya. Nice selection you have there. *
*I can't rep you yet as I have given out too much lately. *


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yo mister double ya. Nice selection you have there. *
> *I can't rep you yet as I have given out too much lately. *


Thanks Lacy, we have all turned into dirty little whores...what to do.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> who you callin' a niggie? they're all gonna die in 3 days.  call me a niggie.


chillax honkey


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 14, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Sup, bro!? Just checked out your thread . . I love the variety goin on here...
> 
> so, you've got what? 15 or so plants there??? shit, man. if you get your minimum OZ per plant, and say ONE plant throws U 2 oz's, you got that LB... So I think U got it in da 'bag' hehe


thanks man, thats what im thinkin


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 14, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> I have a few of these that were in my pond last year... hmmm, maybe I'll give this air basket thing a try after all...
> 
> You grow is be-u-T-ful!!!
> 
> ...


thsnks...almost as beautiful as myself. 
Like I said you can just keep the soil completely soaked and the plant will grow wonderfully. Its alot easier no having to worry about over or underwatering and growth seems to stay much bushier and healthier. In otherwords...you should definitely give it a try.


----------



## Yeah (Apr 14, 2008)

Is this like the price is right?

I'm going with 10 oz. dry weight.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking great....keep up the nice work!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Is this like the price is right?
> 
> I'm going with 10 oz. dry weight.


Oh hells yeah

Probably...

Oh well thats alot of bud


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great....keep up the nice work!


Thanks man...your grow is going nicely too.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 15, 2008)

i want to swim in it. but then i would mess it up.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

naked of course?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

Nobody is swimming through my sea of ganja naked....nobody but me!


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 15, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Nobody is swimming through my sea of ganja naked....nobody but me!


when finger hash just wasnt enough...


----------



## natmoon (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah man your plants are all looking fine.
I am glad the basket is working for you and hopefully they will produce bigger buds whatever strain you decide to use them for.
In all of my reading over time i have found many links/clues/hints to air in the soil and fatter buds being linked by many growers of all kinds of plants.
Best of luck with it all and thanks again for giving it a try,i appreciate the trust


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man your plants are all looking fine.
> I am glad the basket is working for you and hopefully they will produce bigger buds whatever strain you decide to use them for.
> In all of my reading over time i have found many links/clues/hints to air in the soil and fatter buds being linked by many growers of all kinds of plants.
> Best of luck with it all and thanks again for giving it a try,i appreciate the trust


Yeah a couple of the plants had some problems but im taking care of them.
I had to try out the air basket results like yours speak for themselves and it was plenty to convince me to give it a try.
Thanks nat


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> when finger hash just wasnt enough...


hahahahaha some dick cheesy hash


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn guys im using 5 gallons every day to water....They are some thirsty girls.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

Heres some more pics...the white skunk is budding nicely. 

Look at those nice sativa leaves....I really hope the smoke is gonna be all uppity and fun...ive been growing too many indicas.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

I hope to wake up to some comments


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

wow just look at the difference from the first page which was less than a month ago!!!!!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking great NSW! I have some nice Sativa buds coming myself...can't wait!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great NSW! I have some nice Sativa buds coming myself...can't wait!


thanks man and good luck with the sativas!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

All looking good man.
I have to say it lol that plant in the airbasket looks well healthy lol
Anyway seriously man looking good so far,small nugs are forming up well now.
Out of interest are you gonna invest in any more baskets for your next grows flowering cycle?
Best of luck with it all


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

i less than 3 sativa...and let me tell you what....i wanna bite it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i less than 3 sativa...and let me tell you what....i wanna bite it.



wait huh what? im confused hahaha...dont bite toooo hard.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

less than 3...<3 hahahahaha.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> less than 3...<3 hahahahaha.


hahahaha ok now I got it


----------



## SuperSmoker420 (Apr 17, 2008)

They look good bro. WoS afgan is on my wishlist for next grow. Are they reg or fem. Will def be watching.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

SuperSmoker420 said:


> They look good bro. WoS afgan is on my wishlist for next grow. Are they reg or fem. Will def be watching.


Thanks man, they are just regular seeds (mine are from WOS also). Keep checking back if your interested in the Afghani.


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (Apr 19, 2008)

nice plant man... im gona follow your grow..


----------



## fdotairez (Apr 21, 2008)

hey whats up, it won't let me message you guessing because of my low post count, could you please send me your email, i'd like to talk to you thanks


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 21, 2008)

fdotairez said:


> hey whats up, it won't let me message you guessing because of my low post count, could you please send me your email, i'd like to talk to you thanks


fnknastynu[email protected] Hit me up man


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 21, 2008)

adrianvasquez1985 said:


> nice plant man... im gona follow your grow..


thanks....and nice avatar hahaha


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 21, 2008)

*UPDATE

*Not much to report....new growth...lots of little bud sites developing and even some small buds. Everything is going smoothly.Damn these sativas are really stretching and getting tall...I can tell im gonna get a good yield off most of them though.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 21, 2008)

Just smoekd a blutn that was over 4 grams...want pictures hahahaha


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 22, 2008)

i'd like to see that blunt....pics please


----------



## pterzw (Apr 22, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> They were not feminized but about 75-80%% of those plants are confirmed females.


how did you confirm females ? they look like seedlings?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 22, 2008)

pterzw said:


> how did you confirm females ? they look like seedlings?


No compliments  hahha just kidding 

I went away on vacation a while back and all of my seedlings had to be put in my flowering room so that they could be put in this automated watering system I had rigged up. My ghetto ass waterign system stunted growth and all of the seedlings showed their sex and began flowering. Only problem was getting them to revert back to vegetative growth.


----------



## pterzw (Apr 22, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> No compliments  hahha just kidding
> 
> I went away on vacation a while back and all of my seedlings had to be put in my flowering room so that they could be put in this automated watering system I had rigged up. My ghetto ass waterign system stunted growth and all of the seedlings showed their sex and began flowering. Only problem was getting them to revert back to vegetative growth.


OK. thanks. I thought you got secret method to find out sex in 2 weeks. 
Flowering of course is the best confirmation.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 22, 2008)

pterzw said:


> OK. thanks. I thought you got secret method to find out sex in 2 weeks.
> Flowering of course is the best confirmation.


No secrets here hahaha. It caused a lot of stress though and like I said it took a while to get them vegging again so I dont recommend doing it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 23, 2008)

yo niggies


----------



## superskunkgrows (Apr 23, 2008)

what strain is your profile picture?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 23, 2008)

superskunkgrows said:


> what strain is your profile picture?


belladonna...my favorite


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

That airbasketed plant looks well healthy
But for real man it does look real good


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> That airbasketed plant looks well healthy
> But for real man it does look real good



hahaha you and the airbasket. Yeah man its definitely healthy and the growth is great for the lighting its got. Im REALLY happy with the air basket...I honestly think it fuckin rocks hahaha.


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 24, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahahahahahaha


nowstophahahahahahaing


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

good job man lookin good


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 24, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> nowstophahahahahahaing


Im always laughing...I cant help it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 24, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> good job man lookin good


Thanks man, im gonna check out your journal


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (Apr 24, 2008)

man i cant belive how good your plants look... go n smoke a big blunt n give your self a hug... LoL..


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (Apr 24, 2008)

i was gona ask you something... lol.. is there a way to know what kind of plant you have? cuz mine was a bag seed and i have no idea wht kind is it..


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

there is no possible way to tell. unless u get it from seedbank
all street dealers name there marijuana to whatever they want
sry for hijack nonstop
<3


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 24, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> there is no possible way to tell. unless u get it from seedbank
> all street dealers name there marijuana to whatever they want
> sry for hijack nonstop
> <3


hey no problem man 

But yes the only thing you can possibly tell is if the plant is indica or sativa dominant.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 24, 2008)

adrianvasquez1985 said:


> man i cant belive how good your plants look... go n smoke a big blunt n give your self a hug... LoL..


Thanks man im loving how these plants are turning out...oh I dunno about you but im not really into hugging myself hahaha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 25, 2008)

far out man.....awesome


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> far out man.....awesome


totally dude, im off to see your journal the wonderful journal of cheetah.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

nowstop
unbelivable man
my hashberry crops are starting to look
exactly like you'rs. (short squat dence and bushy)
you were a few weeks ahead of me.
Thank You For You're Time Man!
-Jason


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> nowstop
> unbelivable man
> my hashberry crops are starting to look
> exactly like you'rs. (short squat dence and bushy)
> ...


Hey no problem I always try to be around so that I can help.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 27, 2008)

*UPDATE!

* Ok so everything is still looking great. Lots of buds forming now. The sativas are going to take a long ass time to flower I can already tell....Oh well I know the smoke will be worth it. DAMMMN THE WHITE SKUNK IS FROOOOOSSSTTYYYY 

This is the airbasket plant and damn is the growth seriously fucking great for being under a few t8's....














and heres the flowering room


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 27, 2008)

wow!! nsw! those look fantastic!! i LOVE that WHITE skunk!! rep 4 u!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 27, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> wow!! nsw! those look fantastic!! i LOVE that WHITE skunk!! rep 4 u!


Thanks man


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP...

they call me pac-man!

I want to eat those buds y0!

Very tasty looking!



/subscribed


----------



## natmoon (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey man they all looks real good to me loads of trics forming,should be crispy
I am seriously happy that the basket has worked well for you and that you can see the difference so that people know that i am not full of shit.
Thanks for testing them dude and adding to my reputation by virtue of trying my ideas and seeing them working for yourself and others to see.
Great work man


----------



## SuperSmoker420 (Apr 27, 2008)

lookin' tasty  how far are they along in flower?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 27, 2008)

SuperSmoker420 said:


> lookin' tasty  how far are they along in flower?


thanks man, definitely looking tasty. No clue how long, a few weeks? honestly I have no idea...I dont really bother keeping track because I have so many strains going at once they all finish when they finish.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP...
> 
> they call me pac-man!
> 
> ...


Your avatar is hilarious hahahahaha

Thank you


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 27, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey man they all looks real good to me loads of trics forming,should be crispy
> I am seriously happy that the basket has worked well for you and that you can see the difference so that people know that i am not full of shit.
> Thanks for testing them dude and adding to my reputation by virtue of trying my ideas and seeing them working for yourself and others to see.
> Great work man


Yeah definitely getting some trichs...and I can tell all of the buds are gonna be very dense...which I love. Yeah man the air basket is super low maintenance and takes the guesswork out of everything...just water really heavily with a mild nutrient solution and the plants good to go.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 27, 2008)

Holey Moley


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Holey Moley


im eating guacamole  (seriously) hahahha


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 28, 2008)

i hope my hashberry turns out half as good as you'rs


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> Ok so everything is still looking great. Lots of buds forming now. The sativas are going to take a long ass time to flower I can already tell....Oh well I know the smoke will be worth it. DAMMMN THE WHITE SKUNK IS FROOOOOSSSTTYYYY
> 
> ...


OH WOW!! Effen awesome!!! They just made me druel!!!! .


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> OH WOW!! Effen awesome!!! They just made me druel!!!! .



Hahaha suck up that saliva before you make a mess. 

and thank you for your kind words


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 28, 2008)

all i gotta say is, with it being so hot down there didnt know you guys get so much frost and snow on your plants down in the dirty dirty haha. man they are looking fantabulous. shouldnt be any problem reaching your goal weight wise.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

hahahaha! MK is retarded yo....

rep for nsw, looking good man


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> all i gotta say is, with it being so hot down there didnt know you guys get so much frost and snow on your plants down in the dirty dirty haha. man they are looking fantabulous. shouldnt be any problem reaching your goal weight wise.


hahahahahaha  

Thanks man, And to think its been only 1 month and 1 day from the first pictures in this thread 
Yeah man the heat is killim me right now...For my gardens sake im having to keep my a/c on almost all day every day. 

Im hopin I make my 1 pound goal...School is expensive.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahahaha! MK is retarded yo....
> 
> rep for nsw, looking good man


 my head is burnt lol. rep to nsw after i spread some love it says.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahahaha! MK is retarded yo....
> 
> rep for nsw, looking good man


hahah mk is hilarious...always makin me laugh.

Thanks LB


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> my head is burnt lol. rep to nsw after i spread some love it says.


thanks man...we all need to spread some lovin


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

I just cant get over how WHITE the white skunk is.....damn.......


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't get over it either nsw lol looking top notch as usual!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I can't get over it either nsw lol looking top notch as usual!


Thanks man, I cant wait to see these things in a couple weeks...they are going to be frosty AND fat.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

Just wanted to thank any and all supporters. 

THANK YOU GUYS AND GALS!




p.s. im really wanting to germ some of the 80+ Hashberry X White rhino seeds I have.

A buddy of mine is growing some of them right now...he said I get a free quarter when they are finished


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been looking at yours, and Jasonloc's for some time,Since hashberry is on the list for the next strain.

I sure like your like your girls, look REALLY GOOD.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

Does the hashberry clone well ??


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Does the hashberry clone well ??


Ive got a few clones right now and yeah they rooted in about a week and a half...and they were takin while the plants had popcorn buds.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I've been looking at yours, and Jasonloc's for some time,Since hashberry is on the list for the next strain.
> 
> I sure like your like your girls, look REALLY GOOD.


thanks tetra


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

sup nowstop.......

plants are off the chart!!!!!!! 

looks simply amaze-ing....................


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

tech209 said:


> sup nowstop.......
> 
> plants are off the chart!!!!!!!
> 
> looks simply amaze-ing....................


THANKS!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

y0 bro...what's the deal with this "air basket"? Is that just a clothes basket with your soil medium in it?

I'm assuming this is getting more oxygen to the roots? That would explain the huge growth?

Looken great!



_BTW

_Keep that bud p0rn coming...


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 30, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Is that just a clothes basket with your soil medium in it?


he sent me the link earlier

Plant Baskets Pond Plant Care, Pond Plant Fertilizer : PondBiz Pond Supplies


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 30, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> he sent me the link earlier
> 
> Plant Baskets Pond Plant Care, Pond Plant Fertilizer : PondBiz Pond Supplies


The airbasket is something NatMoon came up with.
I've been trying to find the thread where he explains it, but no luck so far.
Anyway it is one of those pond plant baskets with a sponge in the bottom and an airstone inside the sponge. Constantly pumping air to the roots.
Pretty cool concept actually, and looks quite effective from what I've seen too.
My hats off to NatMoon for that innovative idea!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Yaa....I'm going to look into this...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> *UPDATE!
> 
> * Ok so everything is still looking great. Lots of buds forming now. The sativas are going to take a long ass time to flower I can already tell....Oh well I know the smoke will be worth it. DAMMMN THE WHITE SKUNK IS FROOOOOSSSTTYYYY
> 
> ...




 just giving my update a bump


----------



## natmoon (Apr 30, 2008)

The original airbasket thread explanation with pictures is the 1st link in my sig.
The top tinyurl link.
So far nsw is doing a great job with his basket and my basket grow is finished so stay tuned to this thread as nsw is using a better soil,lights,nutes etc.,than i did,so hopefully we can see how the basket performs when used with better professional equipment


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 30, 2008)

The Dollar store has all kinds of baskets like that.Good idea!,lots of air.


----------



## sweetmary (Apr 30, 2008)

nowstop lookn sweet gjm


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 30, 2008)

sweetmary said:


> nowstop lookn sweet gjm


Thanks


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 30, 2008)

natmoon said:


> So far nsw is doing a great job with his basket and my basket grow is finished so stay tuned to this thread as nsw is using a better soil,lights,nutes etc.,than i did,so hopefully we can see how the basket performs when used with better professional equipment


Im fuckin trippin on shrooms right now but man thank you...honestly im hopin mine turns out as nice as yours


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 1, 2008)

natmoon said:


> The original airbasket thread explanation with pictures is the 1st link in my sig.
> The top tinyurl link.
> So far nsw is doing a great job with his basket and my basket grow is finished so stay tuned to this thread as nsw is using a better soil,lights,nutes etc.,than i did,so hopefully we can see how the basket performs when used with better professional equipment


Hey I didn't mean to step on any toes by answering GrnMan about the airbasket idea. I've read the thread about the airbasket from begining to end. Thanks for the info on where to read it again _(too stoned and couldn't find it, duh_).
I know this isn't my thread and if I did offend anyone I apologize.
I respect the work that you have done and didn't mean to discount in anyway what NSW has done either.


nowstopwhining said:


> Im fuckin trippin on shrooms right now but man thank you...honestly im hopin mine turns out as nice as yours


I think you both have grown some Awesome girls.
If mine turn out anywhere close to as nice I'll be flabbergasted. _*does anybody still say flabbergasted?*_
Anyway, I've learned from you both so thank you NSW & Natmoon
_Oh yeah.......remembering my shroom days way back when......ahhhhh......hell yeah!!!_


----------



## Burns... Jason Burns (May 1, 2008)

looks great....
have you topped the plant? and if so did you use the fim methed?


----------



## natmoon (May 1, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hey I didn't mean to step on any toes by answering GrnMan about the airbasket idea. I've read the thread about the airbasket from begining to end. Thanks for the info on where to read it again _(too stoned and couldn't find it, duh_).
> I know this isn't my thread and if I did offend anyone I apologize.
> I respect the work that you have done and didn't mean to discount in anyway what NSW has done either.
> 
> ...


I didnt take or even think of any offence dude lol
I am subscribed to nsw`s thread so when it pops up in my subscriptions i pop in and take a look.
I just saw what you had written and thought i would let people know where to find my original plans.

Problem is that my thread is done and the grow is finished.
NSW`s is current and happening now so its more relevant.
I am pretty sure that you've offended no one dude,i was merely trying to explain that this basket is current and mine is over


----------



## jordann9e (May 1, 2008)

I'm lovin it nsw variety, potency, buds, EVERYTHING! ha ha keep it up!


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (May 1, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> less than 3...<3 hahahahaha.


LoL.... omfg i just got it...  like 2 weeks later n i read it like 8 times....


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

adrianvasquez1985 said:


> LoL.... omfg i just got it...  like 2 weeks later n i read it like 8 times....


Hahahaha  dude it took me for fucking ever as well.


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I'm lovin it nsw variety, potency, buds, EVERYTHING! ha ha keep it up!


Thanks jordann, Ill gonna keep on keepin on


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

Burns... Jason Burns said:


> looks great....
> have you topped the plant? and if so did you use the fim methed?


Thanks, yes the air basket plant was fimmed then topped a few times. 

Most of my other plants have been fimmed or topped as well.


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hey I didn't mean to step on any toes by answering GrnMan about the airbasket idea. I've read the thread about the airbasket from begining to end. Thanks for the info on where to read it again _(too stoned and couldn't find it, duh_).
> I know this isn't my thread and if I did offend anyone I apologize.
> I respect the work that you have done and didn't mean to discount in anyway what NSW has done either.
> 
> ...



Thanks, and yeah man absolutely no problems, trust me it takes a lot to get me pissed and as far as ive seen same goes for natmoon. Its not like youve done anythign that could possibly upset us anyways hahaha. If anything im sure hes proud to haveyou discussing and sharing his creation.


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (May 1, 2008)

its all about arguments.... LoL... i love to argue with you guy even if i know im wrong... >.


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

adrianvasquez1985 said:


> its all about arguments.... LoL... i love to argue with you guy even if i know im wrong... >.



huh? im confused hahahaha


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (May 1, 2008)

me 2.... i cant remember wht i was talking about..


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (May 1, 2008)

omfg... i cant remember wht i was talking about...... man my friend bhrought me some weed n seeds from mexico.... this weed is the shit... LoL... like 30 minutes ago i was tripping... i was about to kill all my plants. but my frend came n he calm me down.. i have never been so high.. its i have been smoking too much...


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (May 1, 2008)

man i check your thread like 6-7 times a day i even hae it as the home page on my iphone... Lol.. where can i buy a basket like yours? the black one..


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

adrianvasquez1985 said:


> man i check your thread like 6-7 times a day i even hae it as the home page on my iphone... Lol.. where can i buy a basket like yours? the black one..


damn man that means a lot thanks, seriously. Im glad you enjoy my thread and my grows. 

I couldn't find the baskets anywhere locally so I had to order mine online one of the guys posted a link a page or two back. If you have any stores that sell pond products they are just pond plant baskets and you might be able to find them.

Hahaha Maaaann I wish I was high I cant smoke since im starting school right now to become an EMT. Im 99% sure im going to get drug tested once we start driving the ambulances and such.


----------



## adrianvasquez1985 (May 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> damn man that means a lot thanks, seriously. Im glad you enjoy my thread and my grows.
> 
> I couldn't find the baskets anywhere locally so I had to order mine online one of the guys posted a link a page or two back. If you have any stores that sell pond products they are just pond plant baskets and you might be able to find them.
> 
> Hahaha Maaaann I wish I was high I cant smoke since im starting school right now to become an EMT. Im 99% sure im going to get drug tested once we start driving the ambulances and such.


tats kool man. thats a good job, you better stay away from those gals man. i love this thread man. i dont post that much but im always chcking it ou. in my opinion your garden is one of the best i like your selection of strains some of my favorites.. i wish i could taste the hashberry. where do you get your seeds from?


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

adrianvasquez1985 said:


> tats kool man. thats a good job, you better stay away from those gals man. i love this thread man. i dont post that much but im always chcking it ou. in my opinion your garden is one of the best i like your selection of strains some of my favorites.. i wish i could taste the hashberry. where do you get your seeds from?


One of the best...I dont mind hearing that hahaha Thanks bro. Most of them are from planetskunk.com, great selection, great prices, and fast shipping


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

*Wow. Lots of ass kissing going on in this grow journal Mr. Whiner. This adrian guy seems to have a thing for you. *

*Nice to see you again dude. You always have a nice grow happening and it is always a great selection.*


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Wow. Lots of ass kissing going on in this grow journal Mr. Whiner. This adrian guy seems to have a thing for you. *
> 
> *Nice to see you again dude. You always have a nice grow happening and it is always a great selection.*


I guess ive got a couple fans...nothing like FDD's following though hahahaha


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_haha. I know.  I startin to feel like I belong to a cult. _

_I'll keep a check on your grow. Its always a success. _
_Very inspirational. _


nowstopwhining said:


> I guess ive got a couple fans...nothing like FDD's following though hahahaha


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _haha. I know.  I startin to feel like I belong to a cult. _
> 
> _I'll keep a check on your grow. Its always a success. _
> _Very inspirational. _


FDD CREW REPRESENT!

Aww thanks lacy I hope I dont let anyone down at the end of the grow


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 2, 2008)

Found two hermies....they were two of the smaller plants but im still pissed....

They were both plants that I had revegged....I knew I should of just tossed them


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> FDD CREW REPRESENT!
> 
> Aww thanks lacy I hope I dont let anyone down at the end of the grow


_Hey NSW. I'm sure you won't . You haven't so far. _



nowstopwhining said:


> Found two hermies....they were two of the smaller plants but im still pissed....
> 
> They were both plants that I had revegged....I knew I should of just tossed them


_I'm revegging some of mine also. So far so good but I am not sure I will be able to plant them outside yet. We'll see. _
_Good luck NSW> _


----------



## kingpapawawa (May 8, 2008)

nsw is mia?


----------



## jack soffalot (May 8, 2008)

yo where da nsw at?


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

LOL @ the both of you's guys avatars...

Where's NSW?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

i havnt heard from you in a few days nowstop
how you been friend?
i miss hearing from you 
cheers
-jason


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

Did you get banned too??,like Lacy.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 18, 2008)

nsw dude i am worried. i remember you talking about a thread how things were getting hot in your area so i hope all is well and you are on a vacation. if you get a chance let us know.


----------



## kingpapawawa (May 19, 2008)

i know what county he is in. i haven't seen anything on the wire that matches (dont know his personal details but i do know age/race/etc...enough to see if there was a potential match)

i think maybe he made a choice to lay low - probably lurking and reading this with a bong in hand


----------



## mastakoosh (May 19, 2008)

hopefully..


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2008)

me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 22, 2008)

Dont worry guys im all right ive been really busy with school. EMT classes really cram you with info...lots of studying. Ive been trying to really cut down on my computer usage. (I was a little fucking addicted hahahaha)

I am taking pictures of everything as I go So heres a quick dump of photos. Ive harvested just about everything and my average yield was about 1.5 oz's per plant. 

My belladonna X sativa cross is fucking hazey as hell. spicy, perfumey taste. Definitely my favorite of all the bud. 

Heres the photos sorry I couldn't keep this updated as I was doing it all. 


















































*All the way to the right is my creation! Bella X sativa (mexican haze)*


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 22, 2008)

god daaaaaaaaaaaymn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!! WOW WOW WOW!!! rep.. if I can...


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 22, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> god daaaaaaaaaaaymn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahahah thanks? hahahaha


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 22, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahahahah thanks? hahahaha


haha, yeah, it was a compliment  Cheers!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 22, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> haha, yeah, it was a compliment  Cheers!!!


Thanks man  Im fucking baked


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

*nice harvest!!*


----------



## stizikle (May 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I just ejaculated all over the inside of my pants.

THOSE BUDS LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 22, 2008)

I Just Sperm In My Pants Bro


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 22, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> I Just Sperm In My Pants Bro


roflmao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 22, 2008)

looking great nsw....glad to know you are alive and well bro!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> looking great nsw....glad to know you are alive and well bro!!!!


thanks man


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 22, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> I Just Sperm In My Pants Bro


hahahahaha 

Thanks man


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Well I didn't shoot my load in my pants like everyone else, but WOW. Those are definitely some tasty looking nugs man!

Congrats..


----------



## natmoon (May 24, 2008)

Hey man all looking sweet and crystallized,nice man,good job.
Do you still have the mother in the airbasket and if so can you take a pic of her for me please.

I also loved your missuses legs
Now i am jealous


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 24, 2008)

Awesome looking sweetness nsw, great job man !
Oh yeah, I meant the little woman's legs as well, just messing with ya


----------



## jordann9e (May 24, 2008)

*if and when ever you get a chance, i'd like ta check out a pic of that white skunk dry/drying bud.. pls and thx in advance!!!*


----------



## nowstopwhining (May 27, 2008)

I will try and get those pics in the next couple days


----------



## kingpapawawa (May 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I will try and get those pics in the next couple days


you'll do it now and you'll like it!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok heres my last dump of photos on this grow! 

These pictures are a little old im sorry I never got around to uploading them. 

Anyways these two plants are my own Strain, Belladonna X sativa (which im almost positive is a mexican haze). Im calling it "BLAZE" Its a pretty good yielder off the two plants I got about a QP or about 112 grams dry. It doesnt require a ton of nutes although she handles heavy feedings really well. Its also REALLY easy to trim.

I love the "blaze", clear headed, uplifting, euphoric and just an all around fun strain. PERFECT day time smoke, the shit keeps me up too late if I smoke it in the evening and I swear its the bud not my insomnia.

luckily I got a few seeds from the 3 plants I had goin, plus I still have some of the originals from the first cross! 





















































Ok now heres some pictures of the dried white skunk, very earthy taste, thick smoke. VERY STONEY

































Well unfortunately thats all for this grow, I hope everyone enjoyed it and maybe learned a thing or two...I know I did.


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

looks just as dank here too my friend. 
that dried white skunk has seemed to get more crystally now Ive seen dried pics of it. DAMN good looking either way.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 13, 2008)

Those are some really nice buds my man.
"Blaze", I like It !!! Getting up and blazed on Blaze, sounds like a winner.
I can almost smell them crystally nuggets from here, fire some up for me my friend.


----------



## kingpapawawa (Jun 14, 2008)

taking a summer break? its so hot here my balls are melting.. im waiting till end of sept to start some clones i think.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

i want some.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> taking a summer break? its so hot here my balls are melting.. im waiting till end of sept to start some clones i think.


i agree! its so damn hot my a/c cant even keep up!

its almost like a 20degree differential from what my thermostat is set to and the temp of the house!

imma be forced to run my lights @ night!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 14, 2008)

kochab said:


> looks just as dank here too my friend.
> that dried white skunk has seemed to get more crystally now Ive seen dried pics of it. DAMN good looking either way.


Thanks man, I think it looks more crystally dried also...I think it might be because the buds shrink more than the crystals do when its drying....just a thought hahaha but yeah man white label obviously makes some good seeds I really liked the white skunk.



BigGuyTok'n said:


> Those are some really nice buds my man.
> "Blaze", I like It !!! Getting up and blazed on Blaze, sounds like a winner.
> I can almost smell them crystally nuggets from here, fire some up for me my friend.


Hahahaha thanks man the blaze is my new favorite....blaze on! 



kingpapawawa said:


> taking a summer break? its so hot here my balls are melting.. im waiting till end of sept to start some clones i think.


I was going to.....but Ive actually got a 4x4 scrog secretly going (and a few outdoor plants) ...Ill get a journal up for all that as soon as I get a chance. It really is hot here...I go outside and almost immediately ive got beads of sweat along my hairline.



fdd2blk said:


> i want some.


Fdd I would be honored to smoke you out with some of my herb....maybe in the future. I really do plan on moving to cali someday.



LoudBlunts said:


> i agree! its so damn hot my a/c cant even keep up!
> 
> its almost like a 20degree differential from what my thermostat is set to and the temp of the house!
> 
> imma be forced to run my lights @ night!


Yeah man my a/c is set to 76 and my houses temp is a constant 80-82
definitely makes indoor growing a little more difficult.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 15, 2008)

right on bro!! thanks for the pics!!! rep if i can for the white skunk


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

nice nice niiiiiiice


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Whats Next ??


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Whats Next ??


Right now I have 6 early special outdoors and a 4x4 scrog under the 600w hps.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 24, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Right now I have 6 early special outdoors and a 4x4 scrog under the 600w hps.


Well where is the journal and pics of these?
I for one always enjoy your bud-porn.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 24, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Well where is the journal and pics of these?
> I for one always enjoy your bud-porn.


Thanks man, Ill get them up here in the next few days for you and the others.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 24, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Thanks man, Ill get them up here in the next few days for you and the others.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with BigGuy, i am trying to see some pics of your plants if you could

Tom


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

I think you need to come and share some of that. Looks yummy. Im certainly envious.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think you need to come and share some of that. Looks yummy. Im certainly envious.



Anytime baaaaabay you know id smoke you out I got a big old pipe and couple prime nugz hahaha  

Just got done wakin and bakin, I love my days off.....Huge pot party last night at a buddies ranch, atleast 50 people got baked off of mine and my buddies bud hahahaha

Played some beer bong and flip cup....got crushed...fucking hangovers suck.

After doing my clinicals at the hospital and on the ambulances for EMT school its crazy seeing incredibly drunk people puking and passing out, I look at it in a whole new way. I was actually keeping a check on some kids vitals and respirations for the last half hour I was there (didnt ruin my good time though I was way to fucked up at that point hahahahaha)


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like you had a pretty awesome night man, but sorry to hear about the hangover. It happens though, thats life.

Tom


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 26, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Sounds like you had a pretty awesome night man, but sorry to hear about the hangover. It happens though, thats life.
> 
> Tom



hahaha hell yeah man its been a long time since I partied like that....probably back when I was like 19 

Thanks man but dont worry about my hang over it was easily cured with some fine ganja


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hahahah seeing some of your amazing buds, i totally believe it. You are prob feeling a whooooooole lot better lol

Tom


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Anytime baaaaabay you know id smoke you out I got a big old pipe and couple prime nugz hahaha
> 
> Just got done wakin and bakin, I love my days off.....Huge pot party last night at a buddies ranch, atleast 50 people got baked off of mine and my buddies bud hahahaha
> 
> ...


Ha sounds like you are having fun... You remind me of this time I worked in a hand surgeons office and I had to take a cast off of this big ass gangsters arm... well anyway, the tool looks like a saw but actually uses vibrations to cut the cast... SO I was really high because I smoked out at lunch and this big dude starts crying his eyes out because he was afraid I was going to cut his arm off. I couldnt stop laughing, my eyes were tearing up - Im sure I looked like this evil ass nurse. All I could think about is what a pussy this guy was and it didnt even cross my mind to tell him that it was just a vibration...

Anyway that was the last time I got that high at work. LMAO.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ha sounds like you are having fun... You remind me of this time I worked in a hand surgeons office and I had to take a cast off of this big ass gangsters arm... well anyway, the tool looks like a saw but actually uses vibrations to cut the cast... SO I was really high because I smoked out at lunch and this big dude starts crying his eyes out because he was afraid I was going to cut his arm off. I couldnt stop laughing, my eyes were tearing up - Im sure I looked like this evil ass nurse. All I could think about is what a pussy this guy was and it didnt even cross my mind to tell him that it was just a vibration...
> 
> Anyway that was the last time I got that high at work. LMAO.



Hahahahahaha I can just picture you standin over this big ass crying gangster with the saw laughing your ass off....hahahahahaha thats fucking hilarious. 


I could never go to school or work high....I get too damn paranoid and I cant concentrate for shit.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hahahahahaha I can just picture you standin over this big ass crying gangster with the saw laughing your ass off....hahahahahaha thats fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> I could never go to school or work high....I get too damn paranoid and I cant concentrate for shit.


Only way to go to work bro - super stoned!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 27, 2008)

Not when peoples lives depend on me....especially the lives of young children.

Now my other job....listing shit on ebay.....I sit there blazed off my ass hahahaha


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hahahahahaha I can just picture you standin over this big ass crying gangster with the saw laughing your ass off....hahahahahaha thats fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> I could never go to school or work high....I get too damn paranoid and I cant concentrate for shit.


LMAO ya it would have been a great youtube vid, I almost pissed myself. 
But Ya I try to just stick to being high at home, though sometimes when I have a fatty test and need to relax I smoke some bud and I do so well.
And paranoia... be sure you never go to the dentist high...did that once and I DO NOT advise it! 



nowstopwhining said:


> Not when peoples lives depend on me....especially the lives of young children.


Thats nice of you. Im sure I wouldnt want someone high having my life in their hands.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW bro i was up all night reading all of you grow's it's like a good book i just could NOT put it down..anyway's very good job so any idear of your dryed wight...
so what's next... hey when you said that your mushroom's grow on cake's what is that and whare can i get a shroom kit... please help with info if you can... [email protected]'s 
da plantDOC


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 28, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WOW bro i was up all night reading all of you grow's it's like a good book i just could NOT put it down..anyway's very good job so any idear of your dryed wight...
> so what's next... hey when you said that your mushroom's grow on cake's what is that and whare can i get a shroom kit... please help with info if you can... [email protected]'s
> da plantDOC



Awesome man I really appreciate you takin the time to go through my grows and leave me a compliment, thats means a lot, thanks 

Ok lemme think....I was to impatient and started selling and smoking too much before I got a good final dry wieght on some of the bud....buuuuut I know I got about an 1.5 oz's from each plant some of them a little more some a little less but it averaged out really closely 1.25 oz's a plant. Soooo Id say I got about 15 oz total which is 420 grams. Thats actually really good for a 600w without a co2 setup.

Memory is a little foggy but thats really close to what I got. I sold 6-7 oz and kept the rest


ok now about the shrooms, MY first succesful shroom grow I used premade cakes in jars from Mushbox Substrate Jars and Mushroom Grow Bags in grain, corn, and wood substrates


Take a look at this picture and you can see everything you need to get started. all of the equipment can be found at local home improvement stores and pet stores. Mushbox Myco101 Starter Mushroom Kit


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 28, 2008)

how is that white skunks buzz compared to the others you grew? they all look like kill so you are quite the grower.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW cool thank's for the link...i dont know eneything on growing shrooms.. am going to read on the topic for a few week's befor go bye eneything am going to grow reg shroom not that KIND but thank's same i-deer... did you bye eneything from them..
da plantDOC


----------



## stoned16 (Jun 28, 2008)

just read this hole journal!!what a grow man absolute quality..that white skunk looks unbelievable and so does the "blaze haha im blazed!!what a name...smoke some for me!!!
peace


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> how is that white skunks buzz compared to the others you grew? they all look like kill so you are quite the grower.


The white skunk is a really well rounded smoke but it knocks me out towards the end of the high. It tastes really earthy and definitely has a skunky/fruity smell.

Thanks koosh


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 28, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WOW cool thank's for the link...i dont know eneything on growing shrooms.. am going to read on the topic for a few week's befor go bye eneything am going to grow reg shroom not that KIND but thank's same i-deer... did you bye eneything from them..
> da plantDOC


Your welcome Yeah I bought jars from them they worked perfectly


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 28, 2008)

stoned16 said:


> just read this hole journal!!what a grow man absolute quality..that white skunk looks unbelievable and so does the "blaze haha im blazed!!what a name...smoke some for me!!!
> peace


Thanks a lot man I appreciate it a lot....I already smoked A LOT hahaha


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

Man Nice Op...bookmark Bump For Sure, Cant Believe I Was Missing This.!!! Nice.... Reps Coming At Ya!!! +++ Db.~tlb!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man Nice Op...bookmark Bump For Sure, Cant Believe I Was Missing This.!!! Nice.... Reps Coming At Ya!!! +++ Db.~tlb!


Thanks man...Just wait until I get my photobucket sorted out and I can throw all my pics of my 4x4 screen of green on here. 

The screen is a few weeks into flower now and looking fuckin sweet. 

My grows are always pretty much overlooked hahaha
Oh well I still love everyone


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh We Can Put A Stop To That.!!! Lol
Man "overlooked" Not Anymore, Here.... And I Come With A Bus Load. Db.~tlb!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Oh We Can Put A Stop To That.!!! Lol
> Man "overlooked" Not Anymore, Here.... And I Come With A Bus Load. Db.~tlb!


lol thanks man, I cant wait to get my next journal started, Bring them all!


Im jammin to this shit right at the moment.......oh yeah

YouTube - Cypress Hill How i could just kill a man


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Ya The "hill" "hits From The Bong"~ "insane In The Membrain"~ "a To The Mf K Hombooy' Just To Name A Few.!!! I Harv. With Hits Frm. The B. Just To Kick It Off...oh! And Deff. A Phatty! 

A Big Puff Puff .................passssssssssss! To U My Man! 

Db.~tlb!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jul 8, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hahahahahaha I can just picture you standin over this big ass crying gangster with the saw laughing your ass off....hahahahahaha thats fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> I could never go to school or work high....I get too damn paranoid and I cant concentrate for shit.


It just takes years of practice nsw. Just get stoned every day all day and stay MELLOW.

PEACE MAN


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Oh Ya The "hill" "hits From The Bong"~ "insane In The Membrain"~ "a To The Mf K Hombooy' Just To Name A Few.!!! I Harv. With Hits Frm. The B. Just To Kick It Off...oh! And Deff. A Phatty!
> 
> A Big Puff Puff .................passssssssssss! To U My Man!
> 
> Db.~tlb!


Hell yeah! I always play atleast one cypress hill song when harvesting....and of course you have to be high :stoned:


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> It just takes years of practice nsw. Just get stoned every day all day and stay MELLOW.
> 
> PEACE MAN


Hahaha thanks for the tip. Ive been smoking everyday for like the past year and a half but only in the evenings if I have work or school that day.


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very, very nice. I was so hard to stop reading it, it was like a good book. Bumping this so I can read all the way through. By the way, did you have 16 plants under that 600 watt?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

bryant228 said:


> Very, very nice. I was so hard to stop reading it, it was like a good book. Bumping this so I can read all the way through. By the way, did you have 16 plants under that 600 watt?


Damn thanks man, I appreciate it 

Yeah 16 plants and they were about 2ft each from the soil to the top of the plant, The lst'd ones were a little shorter.


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 12, 2008)

So 16 plants will fit under one 600 watt light. Thank you for proving that!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 12, 2008)

bryant228 said:


> So 16 plants will fit under one 600 watt light. Thank you for proving that!


You are welcome, and honestly Im sure I could have stuffed a couple more in there without a problem. I originally had 18-20 in there I forget now but they were all fine until a couple hermied and had to get yanked.


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

this is gonna sound random but what is an airbasket?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 13, 2008)

mikeeees said:


> this is gonna sound random but what is an airbasket?


Its a design straight from natmoon one of our fellow members. You take a pond plant basket and then an air pump and place an airstone at the bottom of the basket right under the rootball of the plant. You can keep the soil absolutely soaked and full of nutes because of the air pump


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 13, 2008)

howw good does it work? is it hard to maintain for someone relativly new?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 13, 2008)

mikeeees said:


> howw good does it work? is it hard to maintain for someone relativly new?


No maintenance at all. Just flush it every once in a while like you would any other pot. I recommend you fill it with a soilless grow medium like pro-mix or some kind of coco grow medium.

The air basket makes the plant 100% resistent to overwatering and I can feed much more due to the faster growth of the plant in the airbasket.

Heres a link to the airbasket plant in flower. 4X4 SCROG 600W WHITE SKUNK


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 13, 2008)

so what would i need to set one of these up?


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 13, 2008)

stepssss?


----------



## trapper (Jul 14, 2008)

wow,i was to do my physio and then ended up reading your journals,im now in alot of pain thanks to your interesting reading material lol,i am intersted in your rhinoxhashberry cross,have you planted any of those seeds yet,i have a lovely rhino mother that i will never die off,i crossed that with a chemo,im not ready to plant the seeds untill sept.but my rhino was very similar to yours,it would be interesting to see how your cross grows out,any how it was worth the evening reading your stuff,good work.your crosses grow out as good as our friend fdd,less the extra 100 pounds.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 15, 2008)

trapper said:


> wow,i was to do my physio and then ended up reading your journals,im now in alot of pain thanks to your interesting reading material lol,i am intersted in your rhinoxhashberry cross,have you planted any of those seeds yet,i have a lovely rhino mother that i will never die off,i crossed that with a chemo,im not ready to plant the seeds untill sept.but my rhino was very similar to yours,it would be interesting to see how your cross grows out,any how it was worth the evening reading your stuff,good work.your crosses grow out as good as our friend fdd,less the extra 100 pounds.


hahaha thanks alot man, Im happy to entertain. 
Damn I just smoked a small bowl of the bella X haze and im stooooned 
I havent grown any of rhinoxhashberry seeds yet, ive got a ton of them though, and im excited. Ill definitely let you know when I start some. hahahaha. 

What breeder did your WR come from? Mine were from nirvana and to be honest just about ever plant was way different except for two of them. I definitely enjoyed the smoke though and to be honest I kinda miss it. 

If I only I had a nice backyard in cali with a medcard  Fdd is the man though hahaha

Peace


----------



## trapper (Jul 15, 2008)

my rhino came from greenhouse seeds in 96,a memer of a world organisation/gang was able to get the original genetics that won the cup while in amsterdam attending the festivities,it is amazeing stuff,just lately the clones have been getting a bit sick so i wanted to preserve the genetics.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 15, 2008)

trapper said:


> my rhino came from greenhouse seeds in 96,a memer of a world organisation/gang was able to get the original genetics that won the cup while in amsterdam attending the festivities,it is amazeing stuff,just lately the clones have been getting a bit sick so i wanted to preserve the genetics.


Awesome, mine were just a rip off from nirvana....wish I had a tale like yours haha


----------



## trapper (Jul 15, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Awesome, mine were just a rip off from nirvana....wish I had a tale like yours haha


thanks they are the buds in my picture.


----------



## trapper (Jul 15, 2008)

i hope i can get a purple rhino from the chemoxrhino cross,because 2 of my chemos were purple.i also am crossing a god bud with the rhino and a god bud and blueberry.the blueberry came from feminised seeds so im not sure about the seeds,they may be hermy.i believe i read somewere that feminised seeds are not good for breeding,but i may be wrong,ive looked through all the journals and never came accross pollinateing feminised seeds.but time will tell.


----------



## Softail (Jul 18, 2008)

Dutch passion


----------



## jamesthecat (Jul 23, 2008)

nice. i've been on here for ages trying to find out about sog and scrog. can you shed as much light on what your doing, how and why?? hope i can get mine to look like that!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 23, 2008)

jamesthecat said:


> nice. i've been on here for ages trying to find out about sog and scrog. can you shed as much light on what your doing, how and why?? hope i can get mine to look like that!!


 BRO how have you been on this site for age's...you just sined up this mounth...and you have not looked to hard to find info on s.o.g/scrog b-cuz this site has plunty of info on evry topic...so welcom to rollitup..if you have eney quest.. just ask some one will be more then happy to help...
of you can p.m me i dont know alot about scrog..but i have alot of info on the grow..so you welcom to ask eney time!!!!
da plantDOC


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 28, 2008)

awesome journal man! went thru the whole thing =)


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 28, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> awesome journal man! went thru the whole thing =)


glad you enjoyed it...damn that must have takin a while hahaha I had a lot of fun with this grow it turned out pretty good...made a some cash and got to keep plenty of smoke. All my buddies and my girlfriend loved the white skunk....and the afghan kush.....and the bella haze.....


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> glad you enjoyed it...damn that must have takin a while hahaha I had a lot of fun with this grow it turned out pretty good...made a some cash and got to keep plenty of smoke. All my buddies and my girlfriend loved the white skunk....and the afghan kush.....and the bella haze.....


 
ya it took me a lil bit! lol but towards the end i was skimmin thru cuz my friend was on her way over to pick me up to go to the beach and i wasnt even ready yet. lol pretty cool man!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 28, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> ya it took me a lil bit! lol but towards the end i was skimmin thru cuz my friend was on her way over to pick me up to go to the beach and i wasnt even ready yet. lol pretty cool man!


I hope your friend didnt get mad because of it hahahaha.


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I hope your friend didnt get mad because of it hahahaha.


 
no it was ok... actually it was good cuz she took longer to make parrot bay drinks for the ride there. its like 50 mins to the beach from here well at least a decent one lol
sorry for babling im hiigh


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 29, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> no it was ok... actually it was good cuz she took longer to make parrot bay drinks for the ride there. its like 50 mins to the beach from here well at least a decent one lol
> sorry for babling im hiigh


I have an hour drive to either new symrna or daytona beach....I roll a couple joints or I will bring a bowl and a few grams. I love being high and chilling on the beach. Swimming and especially body surfing is pretty fucking fun too when your blazed Oh and of course actual surfing. I prefer wakeboarding though.... 

You surf yeah? If you ever go to any comps my little sisters best friends compete and my little sister surfs quite a bit. 

tanqueray and orange juice is my drink....yum

I like high babling...I do it alot. hahaha


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Aug 29, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I have an hour drive to either new symrna or daytona beach....I roll a couple joints or I will bring a bowl and a few grams. I love being high and chilling on the beach. Swimming and especially body surfing is pretty fucking fun too when your blazed.
> 
> I like high babling...I do it alot. hahaha


On the other end of the country when I lived in S.Cal.(20 years ago), I loved to go snorkeling on shrooms when we made our hour drive to Newport or Laguna and body surfing w/ a belly board was pretty cool too. My brother got scared one time when I stayed down too long (he said I was under for 7 minutes). The colors under water were sooooo Awesome.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 29, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> On the other end of the country when I lived in S.Cal.(20 years ago), I loved to go snorkeling on shrooms when we made our hour drive to Newport or Laguna and body surfing w/ a belly board was pretty cool too. My brother got scared one time when I stayed down too long (he said I was under for 7 minutes). The colors under water were sooooo Awesome.


hahahahahaha hell yeah, now that sounds like fun!


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 29, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I have an hour drive to either new symrna or daytona beach....I roll a couple joints or I will bring a bowl and a few grams. I love being high and chilling on the beach. Swimming and especially body surfing is pretty fucking fun too when your blazed Oh and of course actual surfing. I prefer wakeboarding though....
> 
> You surf yeah? If you ever go to any comps my little sisters best friends compete and my little sister surfs quite a bit.
> 
> ...


 

wow we have alot in common!! hell ya i love surf... but im a soul surfer. i dont do comps... mostly cuz i cant get to the other coast. body surfing is awesome! and tanquaray is my favorite! and hennesey. those are definatly on the top!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 29, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> wow we have alot in common!! hell ya i love surf... but im a soul surfer. i dont do comps... mostly cuz i cant get to the other coast. body surfing is awesome! and tanquaray is my favorite! and hennesey. those are definatly on the top!!


hahaha hell yeah....I liiike youuu, will you be my friend? (borat) hahaha 

So what coast do you go to, floridas west coast usually has crap for waves unless theres a storm.

I think im going to the beach this weekend actually


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahaha hell yeah....I liiike youuu, will you be my friend? (borat) hahaha
> 
> So what coast do you go to, floridas west coast usually has crap for waves unless theres a storm.
> 
> I think im going to the beach this weekend actually


yea unfortunatly im on the west coast.  but when theres storms in the gulf, i take a looong ride to this nice beach in sanibel/captiva. theres actually little waves all year round but when theres a storm they get pretty crazy but not formed well enough to surf. you can body surf them tho. i learned at cocoa beach like 7 yrs ago. i like that beach alot. im goin to laudy in less then 2 weeks and im hopin it will be nice enough to body surf a bit. its always so beautiful over there. where do you go to surf?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 30, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> yea unfortunatly im on the west coast.  but when theres storms in the gulf, i take a looong ride to this nice beach in sanibel/captiva. theres actually little waves all year round but when theres a storm they get pretty crazy but not formed well enough to surf. you can body surf them tho. i learned at cocoa beach like 7 yrs ago. i like that beach alot. im goin to laudy in less then 2 weeks and im hopin it will be nice enough to body surf a bit. its always so beautiful over there. where do you go to surf?


New smyrna, certain parts of daytona, cocoa beach, and I used to surf at deerfield beach when I lived down there. 

I dont surf much anymore though since I live on a lake and ive got a nice wakeboat and few wakeboards....I also wakesurf, its surfing behind a boat without a handle or anything....its pretty damn fun.


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> New smyrna, certain parts of daytona, cocoa beach, and I used to surf at deerfield beach when I lived down there.
> 
> I dont surf much anymore though since I live on a lake and ive got a nice wakeboat and few wakeboards....I also wakesurf, its surfing behind a boat without a handle or anything....its pretty damn fun.


 
that tight man! cool pics


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 30, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> that tight man! cool pics


have you ever tried wakeboarding?


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> have you ever tried wakeboarding?


 
ya its pretty fun but i hurt myself really bad everytime hahaha thats why i havent done it for a long time. i used to go to this sweet wakeboardin park that would pull you up with cables. its sweet


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 30, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> ya its pretty fun but i hurt myself really bad everytime hahaha thats why i havent done it for a long time. i used to go to this sweet wakeboardin park that would pull you up with cables. its sweet


Owc in orlando? Or if it was down south more it was ski rixen...

So how old are you, ya goin to school or anything?


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Owc in orlando? Or if it was down south more it was ski rixen...
> 
> So how old are you, ya goin to school or anything?


 
i dont remember what its called but its fairly new. im 23... i think it says in 18 on the site cuz i didnt want people knowin my real age. no, no more school. totally broke right now and cant find a job at all! kinda sucks. all i do is chill at home, garden, look for work, and smoke! pretty boring! 
so how are you doin today?


----------



## kingpapawawa (Aug 31, 2008)

NSW quit flirting with the girls and get back to work!

surfing in deerfield beach.. never been down quite that far for surfing tho i use to meet up with some friends from there to pick up girls at the skating rink!

singer island/palm beach always had a pretty nice break. wakeboarding is fun but i always liked barefooting best (sober) and tubing best (drunk) =)


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> NSW quit flirting with the girls and get back to work!
> 
> 
> Ya where is the grow? How are the plants doing?


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 31, 2008)

lol i gotta man guys hahaha 
duuude! NSW today was sooo much fun!
i went to the beach and the waves were fuckin amazing!!! (west coast man)
hurricane gustav has brought waves that were overhead! i was body surfin all day!
it was awesome. i was so happy cuz i havent surfed in 3 yrs. it just brought back so many good feelings that ive missed so much!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 1, 2008)

Kingpapa and chiceh.....my grow is torn down 
buuuuuuut
I got 10.5 ounces off the one SCROG plant.....plus 2.5 ounces from the smaller one that was in the screen so thats 13 ounces total. Not too shabby for a 600w wityh no supplemental co2.

Im working on a new room....might be a little bit until its set up though.

Im not flirting I live with my gf....been living with her for a year and a half and weve been dating for over 2 years now. I just think its cool that peacemane lives pretty close to me in flo-rida 

Drunk tubing....FUCK YEAH....just hang on to your shorts hahahaha Ive seen way too much man junk pulling drunk friends on the tube hahaha, lucky me ive seen just as many if not more lady parts. 

My buddies used to play hockey at the skating rink in deerfield so I was there a lot when I was younger. 

Your a little older than I am, im 22, I just got done with EMT school and im going to fire college in january to become fire rescue. 

lucky you the waves were fucking awesome over there. I went to the beach yesterday It was overcast and the waves were pretty big but it was really choppy and the rip currrent was so damn strong I didnt have the strength to be in the water for to long hahahha
Oh well I still got blazed and swam for a while with my gf and her sisters.


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 1, 2008)

nice^^^

not the tear down part, but the beach... I usedto live in Hollywood, Florida... as well as Fort Lauderdale... DADE COUNTY lol... right?

Good times!!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on the 13oz's! I'm past my water sking days (maybe) If the time is right I'd go again! Broke my right leg 3 times, so I've laid off for a while!
Wake boarding looks fun but my damn nees can't take it. Would love to try surfing, But the midwest on the missisipi is a long way from the surf!
Your pics looked awsome man, made me want to go!

Peace man


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 3, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Congrats on the 13oz's! I'm past my water sking days (maybe) If the time is right I'd go again! Broke my right leg 3 times, so I've laid off for a while!
> Wake boarding looks fun but my damn nees can't take it. Would love to try surfing, But the midwest on the missisipi is a long way from the surf!
> Your pics looked awsome man, made me want to go!
> 
> Peace man


Thanks man, im already down to an oz and a half hahaha  
My shoulder is fucked, ive dislocated it more than a dozen times but I still manage to wakeboard. Shit ive fractured about a dozen bones as well and have had dozens of stitches in different spots hahahaha. I hate crutches and wheelchairs (actually wheel chairs can be kind of fun).


----------



## Rope Smoker (Sep 3, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Thanks man, im already down to an oz and a half hahaha
> My shoulder is fucked, ive dislocated it more than a dozen times but I still manage to wakeboard. Shit ive fractured about a dozen bones as well and have had dozens of stitches in different spots hahahaha. I hate crutches and wheelchairs (actually wheel chairs can be kind of fun).


Crutches are great the first week you can finnaly get up again, but after that they bite!
Down to 1 1/2, what you got going now?

peace man


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 3, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Crutches are great the first week you can finnaly get up again, but after that they bite!
> Down to 1 1/2, what you got going now?
> 
> peace man


Unfortunately I dont have shit going on right now. Im waiting to finish building a 12' x 16' addition on my home then ill set up again.


----------



## budightman (Sep 30, 2008)

Would the airbasket be good for a lowryder strain, which is autoflowering and skips vegetation and goes straight to flowering?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Oct 1, 2008)

budightman said:


> Would the airbasket be good for a lowryder strain, which is autoflowering and skips vegetation and goes straight to flowering?


Yeah man it would be great for any strain
good luck


----------



## budightman (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks man. So the airbasket is pretty much aeroponics, but with soil.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Oct 3, 2008)

budightman said:


> Thanks man. So the airbasket is pretty much aeroponics, but with soil.


Yup, but I didnt even use soil I used perlite and coco coir.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 3, 2008)

how have you been NSW??


----------



## S.E.smoke (Apr 18, 2009)

lookin fucking nice bro 
is that pearlite you have used in the soil?
peace
x


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> how have you been NSW??



Everything is goin great...I just broke the pound barrier with a single 600w light.

I chopped the last plant a couple nights ago.

Ive got ounces upon ounces of Rhinoberry, hindu kush, belladonna X haze (bellahaze), white skunk, purple kush, and some Alaskin Ice. Plus a bunch of hash.

Everyone that has come over in the past week says theyve never been higher hahaha

So how are youuuu doin. 
You should come party hahaha


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2009)

S.E.smoke said:


> lookin fucking nice bro
> is that pearlite you have used in the soil?
> peace
> x


thanks man, Yup I use promix which has some in it but I always add extra.


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 22, 2009)

nowstopwhining said:


> Everything is goin great...I just broke the pound barrier with a single 600w light.
> 
> I chopped the last plant a couple nights ago.
> 
> ...


 
sheeeit! where you at!! hahahaha
thats great man. good for you!
im chillin workin ALOT!
just tryin to get shit straight

the bellahaze sounds good!!
tell me about them!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 22, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> sheeeit! where you at!! hahahaha
> thats great man. good for you!
> im chillin workin ALOT!
> just tryin to get shit straight
> ...


Hmmm the bud smells like fruity gasoline....very overwhelming. It tastes fruity with a bit of pine. The buds get very very big compared to my other strains the plants bend completely over and have to be tied up late in flower. The smoke is fucking toxic hahaha Smoke a nice joint with a few friends and you will all be ripped, very trippy high with an awesome body vibes, I love it 

Oh im up in central fl by the way


----------



## diesal71 (Apr 22, 2009)

nice I due the buffet with AK, Diesel,Sweet Tooth and NL 36 plants with a harvest every week. Are you going to make mothers and clone? I Have the problem of the time it takes the clones to root. Ak will root in 5 days while diesel can take 2 weeks. Work out your times so your plant hieght is fairly uniform


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah ive got mothers and clones...i need a bigger area for them though!


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 24, 2009)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hmmm the bud smells like fruity gasoline....very overwhelming. It tastes fruity with a bit of pine. The buds get very very big compared to my other strains the plants bend completely over and have to be tied up late in flower. The smoke is fucking toxic hahaha Smoke a nice joint with a few friends and you will all be ripped, very trippy high with an awesome body vibes, I love it
> 
> Oh im up in central fl by the way


 
wow that sounds great man!
so which one is your favorite?
oh yea... i moved outta FL


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 25, 2009)

Theres a certain phenotype from the bellahaze that I loooovvvveee...I cant get enough...it smells like gasoline and the smoke tastes perfumey


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 25, 2009)

hey man your grows are awesome just spent bout two hours readin your stuff. i got a question for ya about the scrog. Im gonna be workin with the super lemon haze and i heard it grows very tall so i figured i better plan on tyin em down. I was wondering how many times you topped those plants to getem so bushy. and at what times did you chop. i wish i coulda seen them grow up. when scroggin is there a good height to put the screen or do you let the plants get as tall as your room allows. i will have about 4 feet of vertical grow area from bottom of stem to the bottom of light. my room is 3 x 3. also how many plants do you think i could fit in this area to get a full scrog and not overcrowded. I know thats tough to answer and will depend on how they grow. but id hate to grow too many and starve them from light ya know. Any help would be appreciated

+rep for all your hard work and helpful advice

man i need some shrooms last time i ate em my buddy grew them and we went campin. my girlfriend came along and i knew she would be pissed bout the shrooms so we tried eatin them and not tellin her. Man these shroomers for awesome. when we started peakin the visuals were gettin outta control and she figured out what was goin on. man talk about bummer. i went from having a perfectly awesome outta this world trip to freakin out cause she freaked out. wow. hmm, not sure y i told that story, but hope you enjoyed.


----------



## virtusvelox (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry to be coming in so late to the conver but that is the plan I can think of! Thank you, I believe this will be a saving moment when my grow actually starts, so thanks again...love it.

geeez just saw how really old the thread is, the great idea was Treeman 93..write the combo and hide it! lol I know that will work with me :O)


----------

